# Riding courses in the North West



## KEC (11 January 2015)

Hi all,  just wondered if anyone knows of anywhere that offers intensive riding courses in the North West area.  I'm looking for a week or less around the last week of February - I have a week off work and want to make good use of it!  I don't mind having to travel on a daily basis or if accommodation is included.


If anyone knows of anywhere or knows of any courses please feel free to PM me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Annie B. (11 January 2015)

The Yorkshire riding centre is run by Chris Bartle and his wife. They offer various lengths of courses on your own or their horses on flat work or jumping.


----------

